

Facebook Fellowships - jonlevine
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/a-new-year-of-facebook-fellowships/473033463919

======
rubidium
Smart move on Facebook's part. It's competitive monetarially with other grad
school fellowships, and access to FB's resources could be helpful. However,
there's potential for the fellow to not be able to publish results, due to

 _Q. What are the intellectual property implications of a Facebook
Fellowship?_

 _A. Facebook intellectual property rules are industry standard but we strive
to work with each partcipant to create a workable arrangement on a case-by-
case basis that is consistent with the educational mission and Facebook's need
to protect its confidential information and other intellectual property
rights._

I think it's a great way for Facebook to get access to some smart people for
pretty cheap. And if you want to work at FB, it'd probably help to have been a
Fellow.

------
trotsky
_Marshall Law - Can sum body tell me y nt b-tec it is more technical dan
phd...authorites shud think upm it-.._

wtf?

It seems like most facebook communication pages have comments turned on, yet I
never see anything but garbage on them.

